# MESA SUPER SHOW 2013



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*It's back! 2013 Mesa Super Show......Car Show, Concert and Hop APRIL 27th 2013


*


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*For Information, Please call (480) 766-8164 

or 

on the web at www.motorsportshowcase.com 
** 
*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:majestics los angeles will be there


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Smiley! We look forward to seeing you all at the show! :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Mesa Super Show Car Hop Rules, Guidelines, and Pay-Outs
*​

​




*
SUPER STREET CLASS SINGLE PUMP*

o 1 pump to the front
o Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.
o Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
o Vehicle must have current tags and registration

*SUPER STREET CLASS DOUBLE PUMP*

o 2 pumps to the front
o Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.
o Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
o Vehicle must have current tags and registration

*RADICAL SINGLE PUMP*

o 1 pump to the front
o Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
o Vehicles must have front bumper
o NO second switch
o NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.

*RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP*

o 2 pumps to the front
o Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
o Vehicles must have front bumper
o NO second switch
o NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.

*


IMPORTANT! MUST PRE-REGISTER IN ADVANCE! ONLY 15 HOPPERS TO COMPETE*

Car Hop Registration Pre-Reg Fee $50. www.motorsportshowcase.com 

Each registered hopper is responsible to adhere and follow set rules and guidelines when registering in advance in order to compete day of event. Final day of inspection and approval by hop judge will allow you to compete in the class you register your entry.

Only one switchman and one ground man will be permitted in the hop arena. Contestant may be disqualified if more than 2 persons enter the arena with vehicle. Judging of vehicle height will be measured from the bottom of the tire at its highest point.

*UNSAFE OPERATION: *Operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion outside of the designated hopping area during show hours is strictly prohibited. Moreover, operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion at any time in a manner deemed unsafe by the judges, Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions staff or event facility shall be strictly prohibited, including starting an engine, moving a vehicle or operating a hydraulic or air system without first being instructed by Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions or facility staff or security.


*FINALITY OF JUDGES DETERMINATION:* All judges will be designated by Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions. By entering a vehicle in the exhibit, entrant agrees to abide by and be bound by these rules and that the decisions of the judges shall be final in all matters relating to the Exhibition and the Contest. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges. The judges shall have sole and absolute discretion to disqualify any entrant for reasons deemed appropriate by the judges.


*MODIFICATION OF THESE RULES:* These Exhibition and Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges in their sole and absolute discretion in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the Exhibition.


*DISQUALIFICATION:* At the sole and absolute discretion of Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events.


Photographers will be allowed with PRE-APPROVED proper MEDIA credentials from Motorsport Showcase LLC. Photographer must follow all directives set forth by Hop officials and on site security


*
All trucks regardless of their pump configurations (single pump/double pump) will be combined in one class "Truck Class" $300.00

Single Pump Super Street Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $300.00
*
*Double Pump Super Street Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $300.00
*
*Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $500.00
*
*Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $500.00

*​

​


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


magoo said:


> Thank you Smiley! We look forward to seeing you all at the show! :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:majestics los angeles will be there


DON'T 4GET THE UNDERTAKER!! My favorite kar!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


U BRINGIN CRUEL INTENSION?!


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

THE ULTIMATE FOR LIFE C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *U.F.L *


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Blue.....see you at the show:thumbsup:




BIGGER BLUE said:


> THE ULTIMATE FOR LIFE C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE *U.F.L *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style will be there to support! :thumbsup:










From last year..... _


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice photo! Look forward to seeing Lowrider Style at this years show! 
:thumbsup:





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Lowrider Style will be there to support! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

How can I get a form to register my vehicle in the show?


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

In the link provided you can download a exhibitor form for the show. Under the Mesa Show Flyer on the screen.....click on the icon "Mesa Super Show Exhibitor Form"

http://motorsportshowcase.com/Events.html


Thank you,

Magoo:thumbsup:





MrBowtie said:


> How can I get a form to register my vehicle in the show?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

magoo said:


> *It's back! 2013 Mesa Super Show......Car Show, Concert and Hop APRIL 27th 2013
> 
> 
> *


Here you go Brother!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


ed1983 said:


> DON'T 4GET THE UNDERTAKER!! My favorite kar!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IE BC PLANNING TO HIT THIS EVENT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wave:

always a good time. can't wait!

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JR! (Feb 5, 2013)

hopefully thier be plenty of wristband's this time!


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG TYMERZ CC will be in the house


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

ed1983 said:


> U BRINGIN CRUEL INTENSION?!


dont know yet


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WILL BE THERE 18 HOUR DRIVE WE AINT TRIPPING!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Brother! 




BigMandoAZ said:


> Here you go Brother!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

See you guys at the show! 




BigMandoAZ said:


> IDENTITY C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you.....going to be a good one



mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST IE BC PLANNING TO HIT THIS EVENT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks Silly! See you and the Big "M" at the show





silly said:


> DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: 



Nickg said:


> BIG TYMERZ CC will be in the house


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: Going to be a great show...... Thank you for making the trip Skim! 





Skim said:


> MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WILL BE THERE 18 HOUR DRIVE WE AINT TRIPPING!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

GOOD LIFE CC & BC will be in the house.


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

YUP BIG TYMERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Skim said:


> MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WILL BE THERE 18 HOUR DRIVE WE AINT TRIPPING!


DOPE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

ENGRAVE IT INC. will be in the house offering all new services. Come check us out at our booth.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

A little bird told me PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC KINGMAN CHAPTER will make an appearence this year.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking forward to this one


Ttt...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Last year was great.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Heath V said:


> Last year was great.


:yes:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo Society CC


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:wave: Hello Mike!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Anymore indoor spots?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Catch u all in MESA TTMFT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> Anymore indoor spots?


Nada homie ..... I talked to the VATO In charge and he said sold out since November !! Only outdoor left ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone

All indoor spots have been filled there is only outdoor exhibitor space available. Don't wait to get your pre-reg in, as 70 percent of the exhibitor space has already been filled. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the show!

Thank you,

Magoo


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

​Cruel Intentions will be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SOLD OUT?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SOLD OUT?


 SHOW IS SOLD OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> SHOW IS SOLD OUT!!!!!!!


Damn no more entry's?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

booked my rooms. staying in downtown phx Fri and the marriot mesa next to the show sat & sun :thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Sold out already?! Can anyone confirm??


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So is there confirmation that its sold out yet or what.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> So is there confirmation that its sold out yet or what.


Only on cars, bikes are still good kev, but senda registration form in asap pronto cause they are filling up fast.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone have the names of a few places to stay close to the show? :happysad:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Only on cars, bikes are still good kev, but senda registration form in asap pronto cause they are filling up fast.


Yes sir just spoke with Richard Ochoa yesterday I'm sending out tomorrow cause Cali show might not happen at all.


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

For the 2013 Mesa Show.....All car and truck exhibitor spaces have sold out. 

We are now only accepting pre-registrations for bicycles, pedal cars and motorcycles. Don't forget to purchase additional wrist bands at the day of move in. For more information please visit www.motorsportshowcase.com

General admission tickets for the show can be purchased in a advance at www.Mesaamp.com

Thanks to everyone, looking forward to seeing you all at the show.

Magoo


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

ttt K.I.D.S Photography will be out there taking pictures see you guys there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I've never been to this show, should be out there this year!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

72 kutty said:


> I've never been to this show, should be out there this year!


Hell yea homie, come join the party. :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Good talkn too u magoo... Strictly Ridin will be n tha house... tell frank and young money we gon break em off sumthan... Team All Stars!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*We still have classes open for the hop! Space is limited, so if you want to be a part of this years hop action in Mesa, don't wait and send me your information ASAP. 

Thanks!
Magoo :thumbsup:




*


magoo said:


> *Mesa Super Show Car Hop Rules, Guidelines, and Pay-Outs
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Like wise! It was nice talking with you today Rick and we look forward to seeing you, Strictly Ridin and Team All Stars at the show!

The Hop action is going to be off the hook! :thumbsup:




strictly ricc said:


> Good talkn too u magoo... Strictly Ridin will be n tha house... tell frank and young money we gon break em off sumthan... Team All Stars!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Here ya go! Below is a list of Mesa Super Show Host Hotels...... Thanks Magoo:thumbsup:

*Marriott (located next to event)*
*Phoenix – Mesa*
*200 N. Centennial Way*
*Mesa, AZ. 85201*
*Direct Phone: (480) 898-8300*
*Mesa Super Show rate $129*
*make reservations by calling 800-266-9432, or accessing this link:*
PhoenixMarriottMesa/MesaSuperShow
https://phoenixmarriottmesa/MesaSuperShow
*Holliday Inn and Suites*
*1600 S. Country Club Drive*
*Mesa, AZ. 85210*
*Phone: (877) 410-6679*
*Mesa Super Show rate $89*

*Quality Inn and Suites*
*1410 South Country Club Drive*
*Mesa, AZ. 85210*
*Phone: 480-964-2897*
*Mesa Super Show rate starting at $59*






~esjmami~ said:


> Anyone have the names of a few places to stay close to the show? :happysad:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

magoo said:


> Here ya go! Below is a list of Mesa Super Show Host Hotels...... Thanks Magoo:thumbsup:
> 
> *Marriott (located next to event)*
> *Phoenix – Mesa*
> ...


Thanks, I booked our room today 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Hernan said:


> ENGRAVE IT INC. will be in the house offering all new services. Come check us out at our booth.


See you there!!


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

bump!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

looking to buy a wristband the day of the show. what time does the setup end on Sat???


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

screwed up loco said:


> looking to buy a wristband the day of the show. what time does the setup end on Sat???


Last year set up was over an hour before show time so at like two p.m. Saturday


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

96tein said:


> Last year set up was over an hour before show time so at like two p.m. Saturday


thanks man. ill try to stop by before checking into my hotel! hopefully security don't give me no probs


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

714uniques said:


> bump!


ttt


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone, 


*Exhibitors - *We are still accepting pre-registrations for bicycles, pedal cars and motorcycles only however, spots are filling up quickly so don't wait to secure your spot for the show. 

*Car and Truck entries have SOLD OUT*.

As a friendly reminder......Don't forget, you can purchase additional wrist bands the day of move in for the show. 


*
Hotel Info - *Below is a list of Mesa Super Show Host Hotels 

*Marriott (located next to event)*
*Phoenix – Mesa*
*200 N. Centennial Way*
*Mesa, AZ. 85201*
*Direct Phone: (480) 898-8300*
*Mesa Super Show rate $129*
*make reservations by calling 800-266-9432, or accessing this link:*
PhoenixMarriottMesa/MesaSuperShow

*Holliday Inn and Suites*
*1600 S. Country Club Drive*
*Mesa, AZ. 85210*
*Phone: (877) 410-6679*
*Mesa Super Show rate $89*

*Quality Inn and Suites*
*1410 South Country Club Drive*
*Mesa, AZ. 85210*
*Phone: 480-964-2897*
*Mesa Super Show rate starting at $59*



*General Admission Tickets - *Are on sale now and can be purchased in a advance at www.Mesaamp.com



For more information about the show please visit www.motorsportshowcase.com




Thanks to everyone, we look forward to seeing you all at the show.

Magoo :thumbsup:​


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Can't Wait for the Show!!! 



magoo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> *Exhibitors - *We are still accepting pre-registrations for bicycles, pedal cars and motorcycles only however, spots are filling up quickly so don't wait to secure your spot for the show.
> ...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

We Will Be There!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got my confo forms today. will see you all there.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL...


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:naughty:


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)

*SX70's Cruise Co. - Mesa Super Show Official Pre-Party*


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft LETS DO THIS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Are there still spots in the hop?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT mutha fukkas whos rollin up 2 the BIG AZ let it b known!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

Klique is in the casa


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Cali Image will be in AZ reppin hard! :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Worked my ass off the last three day's so i can make this show, so hell yes PHOENIX KUSTOMS K-TOWN will be in this muthu fukin house!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

It's comin. a few weeks away. :nicoderm:


----------



## travieso213 (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone know where the after hop gunna be sunday


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Idk I'm wondering the same thing. I haven't heard any news on the after hop.


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

travieso213 said:


> Anyone know where the after hop gunna be sunday





Heath V said:


> Idk I'm wondering the same thing. I haven't heard any news on the after hop.


 they havent announced location yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost show time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heath V said:


> Idk I'm wondering the same thing. I haven't heard any news on the after hop.


TODD AT STREETLIFE SAID FOR SURE ITS GOIN DOWN. I WILL HIT HIM UP ON WHERE ITS AT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Exhibitor spaces sold out :wow:

I and a friend of mine are going to the show for sure. 

And decided at the last minute to take two rides (but the car spaces sold out)

Anyone interested in selling one or two spots? Don't mind paying double if I need to. Or provide me with the contact number of who to talk to. 

PM me please. 

Regardless, with Or without cars we'll be there. 

Thanks.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> TODD AT STREETLIFE SAID FOR SURE ITS GOIN DOWN. I WILL HIT HIM UP ON WHERE ITS AT


Cool thanks Skim.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

LOS ANGELES AND ARIZONA CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Heard something about an after hop April 28th (next day) at the Glendale drive ins


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

hno: getting close.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Mike Lopez will be at the Movin’ Violation booth signing our “Legends of the Game” Twilight Zone t-shirt at the Mesa Super Car Show. 
Hope to see you there at this great annual event put on by Motorsports Showcase!


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

So being we are only maybe a week away from the show, i need to know which drive way i need to go to to bring the bikes in and set up. lmk homies.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*ATTENTION Mesa Super Show Confirmed Exhibitors! We have received a few calls regarding trading exhibitor spaces for no shows. Due to our FULL CAPACITY and limited space, If your vehicle will not be ready for the show, you will only be able to receive exhibitor wristbands for no shows. There will be no trading or exchanging exhibitor spaces allowed. Thank you for your understanding and we look forward in seeing you this coming Friday and Saturday for move-in. Safe travels.*


Thank you,
Richard Ochoa
Ph. 480-215-1398
Visit us at: www.motorsportshowcase.com


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Sunday Slacker Magazine www.sundayslacker.com will be there


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I need one exhibitor space. 

Please Send me a message with whatever amount of Cash you want for it. 

Thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_You Vatos got to check this out. Lost footages of last years show! :wow:






Freshly edited over the weekend...._


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Getting ready for the MESA Super Car Show this Saturday! Stop by the Movin' Violation booth and pick up the hottest lowrider gear around. Meet Master Builder, Mike Lopez and get your Twilight Zone tee signed by the man himself. And if you're local to the area, listen to Mega 104.3 for a chance to win VIP tickets to the Mesa Car Show which will include a VIP Goodie Bag with a voucher for a FREE Movin' Violation t-shirt! Now that's the ticket!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

magoo said:


> *We still have classes open for the hop! Space is limited, so if you want to be a part of this years hop action in Mesa, don't wait and send me your information ASAP.
> 
> Thanks!
> Magoo :thumbsup:
> ...


U GOT A DPR SPACE LEFT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone is taking i 40 to mesa and wants to avoid the phx traffic, lmk i got a alternet route that avoids 90% of it.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

no traffic for me. catching a flight after work on fri :nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _You Vatos got to check this out. Lost footages of last years show! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

in mesa now


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> in mesa now


Posted up?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Pjay said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > _You Vatos got to check this out. Lost footages of last years show! :wow:
> ...


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the move in!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Another one homies! Doing this shit with my phone lol!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patty65 (Dec 17, 2012)

Waiting to roll in...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Another one......


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We will have our booth by the main gate. Make sure you stop by and check out the new issue on hand


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

DOOK602 said:


> Posted up?


Yup. we are down the row from your bike. four entry's in all. stop by tomarrow.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will have our booth by the main gate. Make sure you stop by and check out the new issue on hand


:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

The show will be streaming live from the Old School City booth. Starts 3pm local time.

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/139336/events/2061360


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

pics


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From u guess it.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WOULD LIKE TO THANK "MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE & CREW ON A GOOD SHOW.........


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WOULD LIKE TO THANK "MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE & CREW ON A GOOD SHOW.........


??! ?


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

I wish I could have made it out this year. Last years show was off the hook. More pics please!


----------



## cadillacking602 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any one know who won SUPER STREET CLASS DOUBLE PUMP? 
How many inches and what type of car?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want to say Congrats to all the Winners! :thumbsup:

__Here go a few pic's i took of the show....uffin:














































Here goes some video we did....






Much Lowrider Luv & Respect...._:thumbsup:


----------



## Patty65 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pumping gas and Ready to head home to Vegas. .. show was good. Felt great to take first place. Trip was worth it. Nice to see all the beautiful cars at the show!!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Picks of show


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...51422-mesa-super-show-2013-lowlow-1-1-109.jpg:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

83bluemagic said:


> :thumbsup:


Glad you like it homie! Clean ass ride!


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

just got back to VEGAS, editing pics from the show. Heres the first pic as they were rollin out. More on www.sundayslackermagazine.com later this week


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

www.sundayslackermagazine - Since 2009.


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

www.sundayslackermagazine.com


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:ANY PIX OF THE HOP..:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SundaySlackerMag said:


> just got back to VEGAS, editing pics from the show. Heres the first pic as they were rollin out. More on www.sundayslackermagazine.com later this week Mesa_cruise_impala by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

A few from the show...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> :thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:ANY PIX OF THE HOP..:thumbsup:












Todd and Robert From Majestics, Gelndale Chapter!


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

as the sun sets. www.sundayslackermagazine.com


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

www.sundayslackermagazine ~ since 2009


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:VEGAS rep!!!


Patty65 said:


> View attachment 638903
> View attachment 638823
> 
> Pumping gas and Ready to head home to Vegas. .. show was good. Felt great to take first place. Trip was worth it. Nice to see all the beautiful cars at the show!!


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

Check out some of my pics....
http://bit.ly/10sqAhL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Patty65 said:


> View attachment 638903
> View attachment 638823
> 
> Pumping gas and Ready to head home to Vegas. .. show was good. Felt great to take first place. Trip was worth it. Nice to see all the beautiful cars at the show!!


:thumbsup: looking sick, glad i got to check it out!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

*KLIQUE C.C. 



*


----------



## Patty65 (Dec 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


nice shot you got their


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Another from our visit to Arizona


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:
> 
> 
> We happen to get a shot of those rags.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ONE I TOOK AT THE SHOW......


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> Aztlan_Exile said:
> 
> 
> > Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:
> ...


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a bad ass pic.


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> Another from our visit to Arizona


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ONE I TOOK AT THE SHOW......


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> A few from the show...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Was a great show!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Todd and Robert From Majestics, Gelndale Chapter!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you carnal!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well their up homie's the first week of firme pic's of the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow! This week we have alittle something from some the best photographers on the scene!_ :worship:











Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

MESA SHOW


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_One of mine from The Mesa Supershow.... 










Hope you like it homie's......_uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 



:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well their up homie's the 2nd week of firme pic's of the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow! This week we're featuring pic's from "Vega Designs Photography!_ :worship:

Here go a few.....





























Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 646260


Nice.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Lowrider Magazine's Mesa Super Show 2013" - Part 1 video. Edited by DJ3TV! With lots of hopping action and shout outs from some top car clubs on the scene! uffin:






Hope you vato's like it....:x:_


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

rudster said:


> Nice.


 Thanks homie bad ass ride


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Mesa Super Show 2013 Picks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Mesa Super Show 2013 Picks
> View attachment 660248
> View attachment 660249
> View attachment 660250
> ...


nice !


----------

